# Idaho bows



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Got out on the pontoon today & caught a few good fish. One about 23 inches. Pics aren't great hard to take from a pontoon boat.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice! Love those big 'bows!


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure one of the best things about living in northern Utah its that Idaho its not far away.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

CVHunter said:


> I'm pretty sure one of the best things about living in northern Utah its that Idaho its not far away.


True, but good brook trout fishing is that much further away!(unless you count Henry's, which is somewhat OK.)


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Taking pics from a pontoon is only hard if you're trying to fit a monster in the frame. Great looking bows!


----------

